# يا امى عايزة حاجة منى ؟؟؟



## tasoni queena (13 أغسطس 2010)

يا أمي عايزة حاجة مني ؟​





دخل احد الشباب الى السوبر ماركت لشراء حاجيات المنزل وبينما هو يتجول في السوق لفت 

انتباهه امرأة كبيرة في السن تتنقل وراءه من مكان إلى آخر ولم يقف الحال عند ذلك حتى 

اقتربت منه بشدة وهي تشخص ببصرها في وجهه التفت إليها وقال :







يا أمي عايزة حاجة مني ؟ 






التفتت إليه وبكت وقالت : ( يا أمي ) آه إنها أجمل كلمة اسمعها 





اسمع يا بني انت تشبه ابني الذي مات في حادث سيارة وقد افتقدت تلك الكلمة اللي تجبر قلبي 


وتعيد لي قواي ، وانهالت تبكي بكاءً شديداً 





أخذ يصبرها ويقول اصبري يا أمي واحتسبي هذا أمر الله ، الله يعوضك خير إن شاء الله ... 





قالت عايزة منك طلب 




قالها: أبشري يا أمي 





قالت: عيزاك تسمعني الكلمة وأنا ماشية ... 




فقام بترديد : 




أمي 




أمي 




أمي 





وذهبت وهي تبكي وقلبه يتقطع من الألم والحسرة على هذا الموقف الإنساني المؤلم وتمنى لو 

انه لم يشاهد هذه الأم الحزينة وبعد أن انتهى من التبضع وتقدم للمحاسب وهو يتألم لبقايا 


الموقف . 




قال : كم الحساب ؟ 





قال المحاسب : الحساب 450 جنيه وحساب أمك 1550 جنيه




قال : أمي ؟ أمي مين ؟ 





قال المحاسب : التي ذهبت من هنا وانت تودعها ! 




وقالت: الحساب عند ولدي 




قال : الم تذهب أمك من هنا وانت تودعها ؟؟؟ 'يا أمي مع السلامة' 




قال: بلى ، أنا ودعت امرأة مات ولدها وقلت لها يا أمي ... 





قال المحاسب: أنا ما اعرف إلا الحساب 




ولم يجد صاحبنا بدلا من دفع الحساب ودفع الحساب





وقال المحاسب : خلى أمك تنفعك ! 







حـــركــة جـــديــدة للشـــحاااتة 


منقوووووول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
كنت عرفها 
تسلم ايديكي كوينا​*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> قال : كم الحساب ؟ ​
> قال المحاسب : الحساب 450 جنيه وحساب أمك 1550 جنيه
> 
> قال : أمي ؟ أمي مين ؟ ​
> ...


 



*لا لا لا في خطأ فني هنا *


*المحاسب حراااااااااااااااااااامي *


*محدش بيخرج من عند المحاسب بمشتروات ... إلا بعد أن يدفع *


*وعبارة ( *التي ذهبت من هنا وانت تودعها !* ) تودي المحاسب في داهية *


*هوه إحنا قاعدين في كازينو ............. إدفع حساب المشاريب *


*المشكلة التانية *


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا ممتي ..... هتولي ّمْمتي ..... يا حببتي يا مَمْتي *

*والضرب يشتغل على رأس المحاسب إزاي تسيب مَمْته تروَّح لوحدها *

*ياللي معندكش قلب ... طاخ ... ياللي معندكش مشاعر طيييييخ طوووووخ *

*والمحاسب يدفع الحساب كله زي الباشا ...... الغلطة غلطته حد قاله يسبها تمشي *


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ياتاسونى اضحكتنى 

بس انا رأيى من رأى فريدى​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2010)

*







روعه  جدا جدا شكراااا







*​


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
مقلب جامد ..شكرا تاسونى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2010)

*



هههههههههههههههه
كنت عرفها 
تسلم ايديكي كوينا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​*​​​


----------



## نونوس14 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*جاااااااااااااامدة*
*ميرسى تاسونى*


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 أغسطس 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههه

جميله اوي 

شكرا تاسوني ​_


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههه
بس قريتها قبل كدا 

شكرا تاسونى
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة أوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

نكتة حلوة
بس أنا مع رأى fredyyy


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> *لا لا لا في خطأ فني هنا *
> 
> 
> *المحاسب حراااااااااااااااااااامي *
> ...



ايوة بس المخرج عايز كده

هههههههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل استاذ فريدى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلو يا تاسوني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ياتاسونى اضحكتنى
> 
> بس انا رأيى من رأى فريدى


 
ههههههههه  المخرج عايز كده

شكرا توتا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

http://9or.y4yy.com/


> *روعه جدا جدا شكراااا*


http://9or.y4yy.com/

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل

والصور الحلوة اوى دى​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه
> مقلب جامد ..شكرا تاسونى
> ربنا يباركك


 
هههههههه ادى جزاة اللى ميسمعش كلام ماما وبابا
​​شكرا زيزا لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههه
> جاااااااااااااامدة
> ميرسى تاسونى *




​شكرا يا نونوس لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> _ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله اوي
> 
> شكرا تاسوني _




هههههههههه

الاجمل هو ردك يا رومانى​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههه
> بس قريتها قبل كدا
> 
> شكرا تاسونى
> *




اقراها تانى احنا ورانا حاجة

هههههههههه

شكرا هيرو لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميلة أوى ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا مسيحية لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> نكتة حلوة
> بس أنا مع رأى fredyyy


 
المخرج عايز كده لو مش كده

مكنتش هتبقى نكتة هههههههههههههههه

شكرا ايرينى لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههه*
> *حلو يا تاسوني*​


 
الاحلى هو ردك يا روكا

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## نفرتاري (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
طب انا لسة صغيرة 
اقولة قولى يا اختى بقى ولا ايه
هههههههههه
ميرسى يا عسول*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انا لسة صغيرة
> اقولة قولى يا اختى بقى ولا ايه
> هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا عسول *




ههههههههههه
​شكرا نفرتارى ردك الجميل​​


----------

